# What grill do you own?



## LarryWolfe

Brinkmann SS Pro Series gasser, praying for a Weber Performer one day!  Santa didn't bring one!


----------



## Greg Rempe

Weber Genesis Silver B...3 burner unit w/ PCI grates!  A beaut!


----------



## Bruce B

5 yr old Weber Gensis Gasser, 3 burner, Real CI grates
22 1/2" Weber kettle, and of course...
WSM


----------



## Guest

10+ year old red Weber Genesis 2000 (3 burner) updated only with PCI grates and SS Flavorizer Bars and going strong, Less than 1 year old blue Weber Kettle Platinum, 22 1/2"


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Gasser Weber Genesis 5000, circa 1992. Can't stop this beast!


----------



## jminion1

Weber Kettle, Klose Fajita Grill and a Genesis on the deck that never gets used.
Jim


----------



## LarryWolfe

OMG Susan good thing you are not obsessed with cars!  You'd own a personal dealership!


----------



## Shawn White

Broil King consumer, I'm thinking it's at least 10 years old now and I'm ready to move on though it is not beyond the point of repair. (Needs paint, new burner, new sparker).

WSM

And the latest addition, a 22.5" gold kettle clone. It's porcelained steel, has a 'one-touch' cleaning system. $25 at WalMart on clearance, regular $89.

Had a couple of portable propane grills .... they are gone now, I won't buy another cheap one. Last one gave me an awful scare. Developed a propane leak where the hose was crimped at the quick connect valve that attaches to the unit. Turned the valve off at the propane tank and ran for my life.    Fortunately, no one was hurt.


----------



## Woodman1

Coleman dual burner gas with side burner. Brinkmann Smoke n Grill. Firepit in yard! Woody


----------



## ROB O

Weber Genesis Silver B.  Bought it in 1995.  Converted it to natural gas in 2000.  Replaced the manifold this spring.

20"  Weber kettle.  Boght it in 1989.  Still cranking away but need to replace the sliding vent mechanism.  Oh yeah.... some squirels chewed up the wood handle last winter.

(I tend to buy stuff once and use it forever in case you hadn't noticed.)


----------



## Greg Rempe

Nice Avatar


----------



## Greg Rempe

$25........      DEAL O' THE CENTURY!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe

I would have given you $75 _*AND *_a shiny new quarter!!


----------



## Finney

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> $25........      DEAL O' THE CENTURY!!!



Yes  it is!  I wish I could find a super deal on something.  :?


----------



## Captain Morgan

I've got a Weber Silver A...the 2 burner unit...Don't get it!!!!
Spend the extra money and get theb (3 burners).  Very disappointed on how hot the A gets.  That's what I get for being cheap.


----------



## Woodman1

You guys like your Weber stuff.......Hey!!.......is this some kind of cult or something? I love my Klose, I love my Klose, I love my Klose.........


----------



## Finney

corndog said:
			
		

> I do most of my small grilling on a Smokey Joe, but large crowds and frying/boiling are done on my BQGRILLS.com.  Great gas grills and customer support.
> 
> http://www.bqgrills.com



Those were some nice looking grills corndog.


----------



## Ratman

Just got my Traeger Lil Tex pellet grill.  Also have a weber and 2 mecco charcoal grills.


----------



## hiloboy

i have a weber genesis gold B about a month old and a 22.5 weber kettle..


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Hey Guys, I'm new to the group.  Very nice site you have here.  Looking forward to talking with you all.

My grill/pit selection is as follows:

2 WSM's
1 22.5" Weber Kettle
1 Smokey Joe Platinum 18"
1 Weber Genesis Gold B
1 20x42 Klose Pit with 1/2" thick firebox

and I am awaiting delivery of a 

Klose 24x48" Grill with adjustable meat rack 2-20" complete with 160,000 BTU Fish Fryer Table


----------



## Guest

Welcome aboard!  Glad you came out of the kloset!  :-D


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Just added a 22 1/2" kettle to the previous stuff. Now I can't wait until tomorrow to try it out!


----------



## blade1

Char-Griller Super Pro.  I have the side box, but I haven't put it on and I doubt if I will.  I'm lazy plus it would take up too much room on my deck even with the deck extension.  So, with the little space I had left for my cooking area I bought a WSM for smoking.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Adrian, great pics! How do you like that Summit Gold D? Thats going to be my next investment. :roll:


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Hey Dawg,

Thanks for sharing the pics.  Great looking Q and nice setup.  

Do you have a raccoon cap now?  That ought to keep future raccoons away!

Ain't Q'ing in the snow fun?  Grilled this weekend and caught the dogs eating the snow near the grill.  Steak flavored snowcones........ruff! ruff!

Kloset


----------



## Captain Morgan

I'd like to hear the details of the raccoon attack.


----------



## Rob D.

vermont castings vc75 with rotisserie
weber smokey joe
lodge sportsman
charbroil square cheapo
WSM
ECB gasser (now all alone in the shed)
just ordered a hobo rotis for fireplace and campfire
working on a 22.5" kettle (not sure which model yet)

Rob


----------



## Greg Rempe

Rob, is that vc75 the 3 burner?


----------



## Rob D.

Greg, The one I have is a 3-burner if you include the meshy looking thing that you use for the rotis.  The main burners only are two knob controlled, but the burners look like football goalposts, so there are two burner stems coming off each control.  The bottom of each "goalpost" also has flame coming out of it, so the cool part of the grill is actually the back, underneath the warming rack.  I like the setup, mostly because you don't have to take all the grates out to run the rotisserie, just the warming rack, which is about 1/10th the hassle.

Rob


----------



## Greg Rempe

Thanks Rob..it's not the one I am thinking of but I appreciate the info nonetheless!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Hey Ken, ever been attacked by a raccoon?


----------



## Greg Rempe

I've heard their CS is very good!  The only downside is that the parts typically aren't available in many storefronts like the Weber products are!  Let me know how it goes!!


----------



## whitepine

I have a Brinkmann vertical water smoker. Works great but I 
am soon buying a horizontal offset.


----------



## txpgapro

Here's some pics of my LyfeTyme Smoker.


----------



## Captain Morgan

nice setup there txpga


----------



## ScottyDaQ

I just added a 22.5 kettle too. 

WSM (soon to be 2)
22.5 One Touch Gold
Smokey Joe Gold
Charbroil gasser


----------



## K Kruger

Jersey BBQ said:
			
		

> Does anybody put a temp gauge in these?


Just a removable one for indirect cooks and rotisserie stuff. I was using a candy therm but just got this from BBQ Guru. Rubber stopper fits in vent hole great.


----------



## Captain Morgan

hmmm...that's been I've problem I've solved with aluminum foil balls or wine corks.


----------



## ScottyDaQ

I've used the metal clip that came with Taylor. Seems to work fine.


----------



## whitepine

xpgapro that is a badass grill. damn!


----------



## txpgapro

Why thank you Whitepine!  It's been a good one for about 4 years now.


----------

